# How many people practice?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How many people practice self-hypnosis everyday to refine their own personal tecnique of trance after using Mike's tapes?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, HUH? Gee I missed this somewhere. I think. You mean getting in a REAL relaxed state? Like almost asleep but not really asleep? Because if that is what you mean, I've done it w/o the tape running, but I didn't consider it "practice" I just wanted to do it to feel good & to relax. I tried to do it in the shower the other day. Just relax everything & go someplace nice for a few minutes. Is this what you mean? BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Yes Bq, that is what I am talking about, taking fifteen minutes a day a going into that state. I am glad your doing it.







Careful, you don't fall oover in the shower though.LOL







You might want to be sitting or lying comfortably with no distractions.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Maybe because I've spent so much time in the bathroom







I feel *real* comfortable there. Plus the kids can't get in







BQ


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Not everyday. I do it about twice a week, usually when having IBS problems. Other days I do transcendential meditation which I find helpful in a different way. It totally clears the junk whizzing around in my brain.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I'm only on day 17 or 18 so will I learn this technique soon?I fall asleep after doing the 3 deep breaths so I don't know what the tape says after that. Seems like no matter how hard I try to stay awake, I can't.By the way, I acidentally listened a day that I was not supposed to so I skipped the next day instead. Is that okay?Jleigh


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jleigh...Don't worry about whether or not you learn the technique at this point. It is a very helpful thing to do, and most people do it naturally anyway...like vegging out in front of the TV..only you just veg out and relax, that's all. Don't concern yourself with it as another stressor. Also, it is fine to sleep...the subconscious mind never sleeps. Be sure to listen to the introduction from time to time..actually you can listen to it on the "resting days." And yes, that is fine to skip the next day instead. Just so you get a day of rest in there as needed!!!! Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Thanks Marilyn, I appreciate your help. It answer my questions.Jleigh------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey Guys, I dunno if this goes on this thread or how it relates but I've been trying a little something on my own. When I know I'm going to be in a situation that is even just a little stressful I "practice" before the event. Now I'm not talking earth-shattering stress just anything that may get my inner engine running. For example, (now this is just me, I dunno what sends the rest of you off into engine running land,) if I'm going to be with a group of people I don't know very well, or be in a situation that I'm not in very often, or I'm going to be exceptionally busy etc. Before I leave the house or the morning of the event I just take three nice & smooth, from my gut breaths & say to myself some of the positive imagery words or phrases from the tapes. I find this helps me to #1 remember I *have* an engine! #2 heighten my awareness of my stress level & how my body feels in response to that stress #3 helps me to remember I'm in control here. I have found that this has made these types of events pass with no IBS symptoms. As I go thru the day I'll remember to take a few moments for myself to just relax & repeat these phrases if I do it first in the am. Also I am becoming more aware of when, in my case, a pain attack is imminent & I can recognize it faster & am able to do the above & back the attack off. Well, for what its worth. Hope this helps.







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Those are some great comments, BQ!!!! Very informative and worthwhile! Glad you have found some wonderful coping and growing strategies!! Be well!!!







~ Marilyn


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Don't know if this is the same thing but I finished the tapes several days ago, had some problems with C, listened to side 2 (general relaxation)3 nites then skipped one, then did side 2 again last night AND it is working!!!! Either it is coincidence or it is working!!!!! I'm thrilled!!!! BTW-Is there some sort of schedule or "booster tape" to do after you finish the program to keep things "flowing"? Should I just practice getting relaxed each day?





















------------------Nancy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes, in the very near future, Mike is working on a recording, something like "Beyond 100" that is to be used after program completion. But it is totally fine to listen to your favorite sessions as you are doing!!! Glad it is helping you!!! Take care!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nancy, could be concidence or maybe not, but keep at it.







Yes, try to practice getting relaxed everyday. Excellent. Let your thoughts go and try to find YOUR inner peace in mind and body. Remember you are really in control.These ten relaxed behaviors might help you to get relaxed maybe. The are at the bottom of this page. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm#ten I think you are just taking a little longer with this, but your on the right track. You still may have some problems, but try to be focused with it as much as possible. These are techniques we learn like anything else but really worth it and pretty easy to do for the most part. Its also helping you to be in aware of your body and the signals it may be giving off.Way to go NancyCat!







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Eric,I really don't think of any of this as "trance". I have been trying to medititate for a few weeks and sometimes I use the imagery from Mike's tapes...sometimes I just concentrate on breathing and sometimes when my brain is too full I just sit there while my thoughts collide! Possibly Mike's tapes in the future could encourage people to meditate daily? This whole trance thing really puts a lot of people off who think it is against there religion or something else that you have to "perfect" when in reality its just thinking and sometimes not thinking...Jane


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Hi All,Interesting thread.There is a 'Beyond 100' recording currently being tested and due for release shortly.On my new site healthaudio I will soon be adding a process that is a deepener. I use it often with Patinets with Anxiety and Depression. I will post elsewhere on this since it is not appropriate here.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2001)

HI All,BQ







Nancy well done you







Jane, 'Beyond 100' does include some of what you suggest. It should be finished with feedback results within the next 14-21 days.Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, I know what you mean in the wording. Its just very deep relaxation.I do believe there are some differences in the various forms however, in how they work and what they can accomplish, although they are all good for your health.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

